# Newcastle EXPO



## reptilezac (Dec 29, 2012)

hey im just wondering whos going to the SOFAR Expo in Newcastle next year I will going im hoping to pick up a water dragon


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am!!! lol im not sure what im getting till i get there tho, unfortunatly it wont be any reptiles, Just accessories etc. Are u allowed to take photos of the reps, or is it a "no photo zone" cause i would like to take my camera along with me.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 29, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> I am!!! lol im not sure what im getting till i get there tho, unfortunatly it wont be any reptiles, Just accessories etc. Are u allowed to take photos of the reps, or is it a "no photo zone" cause i would like to take my camera along with me.



What kind of accessories I found prices weren't cheap ? Even could of been mark up. 

Hope more breeders go next year this year there was like none. I got there before opening only really had 2 snakes I wanted bought one. Hopefully it's packed out this year.


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 29, 2012)

Things like heatmats, hides, fake plants etc maybe an enclosure. I never went last year so i couldnt check out prices or what people even sold. Hopefully its nice and packed full of breeders, ive only been once and all i remeber seeing was nothing but black headed pythons lol i also saw a few childreni, spotteds, bearded dragons, blue toungues. Thats all i can remember anyway lol.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 29, 2012)

hopefully i will be attending if i can get a lift lol
last year was great
maybe ill get a coastal if theres any and some scorpions and another beardie ahh too many things!!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 29, 2012)

I am going, with my family too, hopefully going to pick up a spotted, will coax mum into it when I get there


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 29, 2012)

yeah I hope the turn out is huge last years was :/ not so goo I wanna pick up hides plants and mostly feeder insect and a water dragon( that's what I hope ) Im mainly going for the feeder insect from all things slimy giant mealworms 

- - - Updated - - -



Albino93 said:


> I am!!! lol im not sure what im getting till i get there tho, unfortunatly it wont be any reptiles, Just accessories etc. Are u allowed to take photos of the reps, or is it a "no photo zone" cause i would like to take my camera along with me.


 I also wanna know cause I would like to record it


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish I could go  SA, hurry up and get a reptile expo!


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 29, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I wish I could go  SA, hurry up and get a reptile expo!



yeah that would suck


----------



## sharky (Dec 29, 2012)

AusHerps said:


> yeah that would suck



 100% suckiness indeed


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 29, 2012)

AusHerps said:


> yeah I hope the turn out is huge last years was :/ not so goo I wanna pick up hides plants and mostly feeder insect and a water dragon( that's what I hope ) Im mainly going for the feeder insect from all things slimy giant mealworms
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I also wanna know cause I would like to record it



They didn't have any water dragon this years, I couldnt see any, can't wait for it though, I am hoping to buy some silk worms there as well, maybe some plants, hopefully it isn't as expensive at it was this year. I did love those hatchie spotted's though and many snakes from Snake Farmer.


----------



## Raddy318 (Dec 29, 2012)

Little bit early yet isnt it for sofar threads isnt it?


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 30, 2012)

Wraith81 said:


> Little bit early yet isnt it for sofar threads isnt it?



Nope get it out there and hope it encourages more breeders to go.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 30, 2012)

Wraith81 said:


> Little bit early yet isnt it for sofar threads isnt it?



Only by 3 months, lol


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 30, 2012)

Venomous_RBB said:


> They didn't have any water dragon this years, I couldnt see any, can't wait for it though, I am hoping to buy some silk worms there as well, maybe some plants, hopefully it isn't as expensive at it was this year. I did love those hatchie spotted's though and many snakes from Snake Farmer.



I saw two water dragons this year from the guy I got my bluey from


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 30, 2012)

AusHerps said:


> I saw two water dragons this year from the guy I got my bluey from



Oh really?
I didnt see any at all


----------



## Womagaunt (Dec 30, 2012)

i will hopefully be going, will there be many reptiles on sale?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully, there was this year, most pythons I saw there, it was great. I especially loved the Spotty hatchies, so cute.
There was an auction apparently before I got there, going earlier next year to watch the auction though 
We stayed there all day (10:30 - 5:00?)


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 30, 2012)

Next year will be much better for me cause ill actually know what im looking at. I went to last years one but at the time i didnt know much about reptiles or the species, i only knew the ones i listed in my previous post. 
I liked the venomous reptile demonstration aswell.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 30, 2012)

i went 2 yrs ago and all i remember was a couple blokes selling loads of jungles and as u waved yur hand over the tubs they all had typical jungle attitude LOL


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 30, 2012)

ozimid said:


> i went 2 yrs ago and all i remember was a couple blokes selling loads of jungles and as u waved yur hand over the tubs they all had typical jungle attitude LOL



Still was quite a few jungles this year...


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah it should be great I hope maybe see some of the fellow APS people there well I want a water dragon or a bluey tongue again ( I like them little critters)


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 1, 2013)

It would be cool to meet APS people at the expo. I too liked the venomous demonstration, such great and healthy looking snakes.


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> It would be cool to meet APS people at the expo. I too liked the venomous demonstration, such great and healthy looking snakes.


yeah its was cool maybe we should like all meet at the expo I don't know just to say hey ???


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 2, 2013)

The only issue with that is we dont know what each person looks like, how can we find someone if we dont know what were looking for? lol


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> The only issue with that is we dont know what each person looks like, how can we find someone if we dont know what were looking for? lol


 I don't know just yell ''I LOVE LIZARDS'' as loud as you can ??
also anyone know if anyone is selling geckos there like velverts or byrones


----------



## bluewater (Jan 2, 2013)

I think APS name tags have been done at expos before


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 2, 2013)

bluewater said:


> I think APS name tags have been done at expos before



That is a good idea and i just happen to have a spare name badge


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> That is a good idea and i just happen to have a spare name badge


 so do I maybe we should wear them ?


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 2, 2013)

Idk if ur game enough


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Idk if ur game enough


haha yeah it be a bit awkward walking around with 'AusHerps' on my shirt but i might if others do aha


----------



## Irbz_27 (Jan 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> The only issue with that is we dont know what each person looks like, how can we find someone if we dont know what were looking for? lol



Red hats


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah that could work aha


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a red hat but it says KFC on it, i dont think ill be wearin that tho lol


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> I have a red hat but it says KFC on it, i dont think ill be wearin that tho lol



where the whole uniform then


----------



## Stuart (Jan 2, 2013)

Moved to where clothing choices are better discussed .


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 2, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> where the whole uniform then



I think id much prefer to wear the name badge


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah aha same


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 2, 2013)

im going cnt wait


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 2, 2013)

It would be great to meet APS people, maybe we can all work something out for the Newcastle/Port stephens/Hunter/Central coast people on APS.
Maybe we could all meet at a designated location or something, lol.

Anyway, I am also excited for this year, it will be great.


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 2, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> It would be great to meet APS people, maybe we can all work something out for the Newcastle/Port stephens/Hunter/Central coast people on APS.
> Maybe we could all meet at a designated location or something, lol.
> 
> Anyway, I am also excited for this year, it will be great.


im so keeeen ! i hope they have good range geckos and water dragons ) 
and that's a good idea


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Im really keen on seeing some albino darwins, ive never personally seen any and they are one of my fav morphs 
I would love to see some monitors but unfortunatly its not the right time of the year.


----------



## Umbral (Jan 3, 2013)

Now that this has been moved to chit chat.... I'll be there, look for the great looking guy with a fantastic sense of humor and a small ego, that will be me


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 3, 2013)

Who's going to be selling at the expo ? And what will you be selling ?


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 3, 2013)

Umbral said:


> Now that this has been moved to chit chat.... I'll be there, look for the great looking guy with a fantastic sence of humor and a small ego, that will be me



I shall keep my eyes peeled


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 3, 2013)

shot gun all the giant mealworms haha


----------



## Tinky (Jan 4, 2013)

I will be there, (I am a SOFAR Member), will be my 4th or 5th year. You will findme talking to people around the SOFAR display reptiles.

Amazing how it has changed over the last few years. Used to be that you would ask the person if they had a licence, and they would say "No, just looking".

Now they say yes, have a licence and most know what they are looking to add to their collection. Some pretend that they are not going to buy anything, but then you see them later and they will have bought an adorable little hatchie that they just had to have.

I dont know who will be there this year, or what they will be selling, but if you have any specific questions just PM me.

SOFAR meetings are held the second Tuesday of the month at West Wallsend Community Hall.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 4, 2013)

lol is it still at the same place?


----------



## Tedbayly (Jan 5, 2013)

i am going to be getting a spotted python and a pygmy bearded dragon if i can find them


----------



## Tinky (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes - Still at the same place. It is the only local venue big enough, (to many issues with the Entertainment Centre).

We have been looking for bigger alternatavies, because as anyone who has been it can get a little crowded. But then thats most herp expos.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 5, 2013)

I only have one question...are camera's allowed?


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> I only have one question...are camera's allowed?



They were last year, but common sense states you should always seek permission before taking photo's, particularly of the breeders area (some may not want their photo taken, for whatever reason).


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> They were last year, but common sense states you should always seek permission before taking photo's, particularly of the breeders area (some may not want their photo taken, for whatever reason).



Yeh i do agree, its kinda rude if one does not ask for permission, i wouldnt just take a photo without consent from the owner.


----------



## jakedasnake (Jan 5, 2013)

damn i dnt think im allowed to buy any reptiles still its always fun to go


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 5, 2013)

jakedasnake said:


> damn i dnt think im allowed to buy any reptiles still its always fun to go



I cant buy any reps either but only cause im choosing not to, im saving for 2 albino's instead


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 5, 2013)

im going to be getting bluetongues as I wanna start breeding I was getting a water dragon but nah not now


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a question - Should breeders that have hatchies, have feed and shedding records, if they dont, then what is your advice? (I.e - Walk away, ask when the last shed, feed was? or?)

I got a feed/shed record with my BHP, but didn't with my other two snakes (one being a hatchy)


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 7, 2013)

Will be there hopefully helping a good friend out sellin his snakes


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 16, 2013)

Not long now, a month away tomorrow, counting down 
Hoping to buy a few snakes, not sure what yet, coming super early so I dont miss out on anything too awesome.


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 16, 2013)

Will there be any geckos at the expo and if so what would the average price be


----------



## Skippii (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to go, though I have no plans to buy any new critters.. Much as I'd like to haha. Unless of course someone's shelling shingleback bubs, would definitely be buying one. Anyone know if there are usually any lil shinglebacks going at the SOFAR expo?


----------



## mungus (Feb 16, 2013)

I'll be selling again this Year.
Will be good to catch up with everyone again


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 16, 2013)

mungus said:


> I'll be selling again this Year.
> Will be good to catch up with everyone again



What you selling ?


----------



## Skippii (Feb 16, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> What you selling ?



Wondering the same haha


----------



## Ambush (Feb 16, 2013)

Skippii Lives in a great town 8)


----------



## mungus (Feb 16, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> What you selling ?



Albino Darwins from both lines.
100% Het Darwins.
A few jungles.
Maybe a few jags
Bredli's wont be ready in time.....


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm going, looking to hunt down a creamy jungle or two  going to get there super early to wait for the doors to open haha


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 16, 2013)

mungus said:


> Albino Darwins from both lines.
> 100% Het Darwins.
> A few jungles.
> Maybe a few jags
> Bredli's wont be ready in time.....



Pm price of albinos ? Did you have hypo Bredlis last year ?


----------



## Skippii (Feb 16, 2013)

Ambush said:


> Skippii Lives in a great town 8)



Heyy do I sense mockery? Don't make me put the smackdown on you! haha, Ellalong's nice if you want peace and quiet, but it really is quite a pain when you're stranded here without a car..


----------



## sharky (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't worry, if we get stranded we all know to go chill at your place!


----------



## jacorin (Feb 16, 2013)

we'll be going,be good to catch up with ya tink,and others,if you happen to see me,say hi


----------



## mungus (Feb 16, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Pm price of albinos ? Did you have hypo Bredlis last year ?



Refer to my for sale add for albino and het prices 
did have hypo's last year - yearlings 
will have hypo's in 2 or so months, they are due to hatch in a week


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 17, 2013)

Will definitely be looking for some snakes


----------



## Ambush (Feb 17, 2013)

No. I Love Ellalong.
It's where my family is from.


----------



## jacorin (Feb 17, 2013)

i spose you cant help that ambush lmao


----------



## Cockney_Red (Feb 17, 2013)

mungus said:


> Albino Darwins from both lines.
> 100% Het Darwins.
> A few jungles.
> Maybe a few jags
> Bredli's wont be ready in time.....


No Diamonds this year Aleks...


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be exo terra tanks at the expo and would they be cheaper or Moore expensive.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Does anyone know if there will be exo terra tanks at the expo and would they be cheaper or Moore expensive.



There should be, I think Reptile One is the main enclosure Sponsor this year (Think it was last year too)
But there was quite a few enclosures last year so there should be this year.

I thought they were cheaper, it depends where you look though.


----------



## Aeren (Feb 28, 2013)

Ill be there, hoping to get some het t+ ghost childreni. should be mad.


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeren said:


> Ill be there, hoping to get some het t+ ghost childreni. should be mad.


 Lucky if you do


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Feb 28, 2013)

Only two weeks, Sunday.
Quite excited actually


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 28, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Only two weeks, Sunday.
> Quite excited actually



same but I have only got like 200 for it


----------



## Aeren (Feb 28, 2013)

Probably, but its a good excuse to go and have a look 


AusHerps said:


> Lucky if you do


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeren said:


> Probably, but its a good excuse to go and have a look


yeah im going for the feeders and supplies but I really wanna get a thickie


----------



## mungus (Feb 28, 2013)

Cockney_Red said:


> No Diamonds this year Aleks...



Not this year, decided to rest them.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Mar 4, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Heyy do I sense mockery? Don't make me put the smackdown on you! haha, Ellalong's nice if you want peace and quiet, but it really is quite a pain when you're stranded here without a car..


 
I lived in ellalong a few years ago its nice very quiet but good for herping


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

yeah im going for the feeders and supplies but I really wanna get a thickie

same


----------



## jacorin (Mar 4, 2013)

i want more snakes  now it will depend on cash and how much i might be able to talk aleks down lolol


----------



## Shotta (Mar 4, 2013)

ahhh i cant wait the suspense is killing me i hope there will be coastals!


----------



## Ambush (Mar 5, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> ahhh i cant wait the suspense is killing me i hope there will be coastals!


 Im guessing there will be again


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 5, 2013)

Think ill be working there for the day don't got any cash to buy anything so
Will be a good day to work and watch...


----------



## Shotta (Mar 5, 2013)

sweet i hope there will be some stiped coastals


----------



## Oldguy (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep will be going looking for a nice jungle or rough scale or both


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 5, 2013)

Its Only Nexts week guys !!!!!! im so keen


----------



## bluewater (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone taking any interesting antaresia?


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 5, 2013)

I really wanna see some albinos in the flesh 
And hopefully some awesome coloured jags.


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope there's some interesting antaresia I might also be getting one


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> I hope there's some interesting antaresia I might also be getting one



antaresia are spotted pythons right and ausherps make another video


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> sweet i hope there will be some stiped coastals



i only saw 1 striped coastal at the castle hill expo


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 5, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> antaresia are spotted pythons right



Yep, spotteds, childrens, stimsons and pygmy's are all Antaresia pythons.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> Yep, spotteds, childrens, stimsons and pygmy's are all Antaresia pythons.



ahk sweet ausherps what antaresia are you mabye getting?


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 5, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> ahk sweet ausherps what antaresia are you mabye getting?



spotted or children


----------



## jacorin (Mar 5, 2013)

i have a wishlist,but it will depend on money and whats there,before the crowds turn up lolol


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> spotted or children



so ur rents r letting u get one or ur going with my plan


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 5, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> so ur rents r letting u get one or ur going with my plan


 they said maybe


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 5, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> they said maybe



cool wish i could get a maybe instead of a no before i ask the question


----------



## mungus (Mar 5, 2013)

jacorin said:


> i want more snakes  now it will depend on cash and how much i might be able to talk aleks down lolol



Who knows how low i can go..........:lol:


----------



## Tinky (Mar 5, 2013)

mungus said:


> Who knows how low i can go..........:lol:



Hurumph Mungus. Your about a solid six five. Cant see you limbo very low.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 5, 2013)

Tinky said:


> Hurumph Mungus. Your about a solid six five. Cant see you limbo very low.



hahahahaha


----------



## bluewater (Mar 5, 2013)

AusHerps said:


> they said maybe


I had to move back in with my folks for a while, they said 'no snakes' so I sold the jungles but kept my antaresia In a rack ;-)


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone going to be selling Levis there or over types of geckos?


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 6, 2013)

I Will Be Getting no a snake now but a breeding pair of Thickies and even velvets


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 6, 2013)

or even*


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 6, 2013)

Yerr I'm looking to either get female Levis or breeding pair oaf gecko as well yewsyews


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 6, 2013)

awesome well I shot gun the thickies


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would love to get a golden tail gecko however i dont have anywhere to put it lol ohwell.


----------



## PieBald (Mar 6, 2013)

Albino93 said:


> I would love to get a golden tail gecko however i dont have anywhere to put it lol ohwell.



When ever I see people saying I have nowhere to put it, I think wow they must live in an extremely crowd house. I would put reptiles every where, hall way cupboard, kitchen bench, dinning table, i keep mine in my bedroom........


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol i didnt mean no room/space, i meant i dont have an enclosure to put him in. I have plenty of space, in fact enough space to add a few new additions.


----------



## IShallCallHimTom (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll be going, I can't wait; I'm really looking forward to the reptile eye candy (this will be my first expo). I'd love to say hi to anyone from here, so if you see me about please feel free to give me a poke.


----------



## mungus (Mar 6, 2013)

Well if you say so........:lol:


----------



## jacorin (Mar 7, 2013)

now now mungus,she's young and impressionable.......wait till nxt yr,she wont be an xpo virgin then hahahahahahaha


----------



## DanielM (Mar 8, 2013)

Argh, I'm so excited, as im hoping to buy my first snale up there. Shotgun the spotted pythons!


----------



## Shotta (Mar 8, 2013)

will there be any black headeds? the ones there last year were huge


----------



## Raddy318 (Mar 8, 2013)

DanielM said:


> Argh, I'm so excited, as im hoping to buy my first snale up there. Shotgun the spotted pythons!



Haha you can have them all (Y)
ill be there working, cant say what store tho


----------

